# What's in your camera bag/case? (Photos)



## sheedoe (Jan 26, 2012)

Simple thread with photos of your gear. I'll start...


----------



## Mongoose (Jan 26, 2012)

I think someone just wants to show off.


----------



## smirkypants (Jan 26, 2012)

Next thing you know we'll be whipping other things out and comparing them.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 26, 2012)

This is not possible for me as all my gear is in a cupboard except when I go out shooting. Then I decide which bag(s), which kit.


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 26, 2012)

What Pelican case is that? I'll post my case when I get home tonight (Pelican 1514).


----------



## Meh (Jan 26, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> Next thing you know we'll be whipping other things out and comparing them.



I'll show my monopod if you show yours... wait, that doesn't sound right.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 26, 2012)

Meh said:


> smirkypants said:
> 
> 
> > Next thing you know we'll be whipping other things out and comparing them.
> ...



My Canon is bigger than yours - oops, perhaps not ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Jan 27, 2012)

Showcase tread, I guess?

dario.


----------



## sheedoe (Jan 27, 2012)

Mongoose said:


> I think someone just wants to show off.


I guess I certainly had that coming ;D


smirkypants said:


> Next thing you know we'll be whipping other things out and comparing them.


Ahhh that explains why a thread like this hasn't been started before 
edit: I just realized the tongue gesture, in this case, was a bad idea.


Caps18 said:


> What Pelican case is that? I'll post my case when I get home tonight (Pelican 1514).


Its the 1610 with pick n pluck foam. Its pretty deep so if I get more lenses, I can rearrange them vertically to make more room.


briansquibb said:


> This is not possible for me as all my gear is in a cupboard except when I go out shooting. Then I decide which bag(s), which kit.


Before getting the pelican case, I used to keep my gears divided into multiple camera bags. The main reason for storing them here is to seal them against moisture. Since the pelican cases are watertight, I just throw in a couple of packets of desiccant Silica gels and I'm done.


----------



## D_Rochat (Jan 27, 2012)

I love Pelican cases. I'm too embarrassed to show mine as it is much smaller than yours.... As a testament to their durability, I have a picture of scavenged pieces of a plane wreck and the only thing that was fully intact, was a single Pelican case. I don't plan on falling out of the sky with mine any time soon, but it's nice to know I can drop it from a much safer distance without worry.


----------



## sheedoe (Jan 27, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> As a testament to their durability, I have a picture of scavenged pieces of a plane wreck and the only thing that was fully intact, was a single Pelican case. I don't plan on falling out of the sky with mine any time soon, but it's nice to know I can drop it from a much safer distance without worry.



Thats good to know. If I ever get into such an incident, my wife can atleast sell the contents to pay for my funeral. But seriously though, I have seen their ads where the case even survived shot gun hits, or atleast the contents inside did. Its pretty incredible.


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the Case Cruiser version of the Pelican 1514 so I can fit my 17" MacBook Pro in the lid and still carry the camera and laptop onto a plane. I haven't flown with it yet, so I'm not sure it will fit under the seat, but it will fit in the overhead bin.






I borrowed the two 50mm lenses that are in this picture. And there is a macro extension tube under the flash that you don't see. Also missing is the white power cord for the laptop. The 85mm has it's lens hood on and is inbetween the 300+1.4 and the flash. I am a little concerned about fitting in a potential 17mm TS-E + 50mm 1.2 + the WFT unit so I can get GPS coordinates automatically... I had not planned on putting my camera into this case, the tripod was supposed to fit in this one, but it seems to have worked out well in the end. The tripod I have just would not fit.





This is my Pelican 1450 case with almost the same gear. I won't be able to fit a 17mm TS-E or 50mm 1.2 in here, but it has served me very well, and is what I would take if I don't need my computer. It is hard to see, but there are pockets in the fabric covering of the 1/2" foam in the lid. This case has fallen three feet out of the back of a truck onto the pavement and nothing inside was damaged. I have to thank my Mom for helping me with the sewing (I did some of it too). The pick & pluck foam breaks apart after taking stuff out a lot of times and is hard to clean if it gets dusty. I usually store the lens cloth in-between the camera and flash since there is very little room.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 27, 2012)

Not nearly as impressive everyone else's, but here it is. Everything in and out of the Pelican 1510.


----------



## candyman (Jan 27, 2012)

sheedoe said:


> Ahhh that explains why a thread like this hasn't been started before





I remember that there is a thread like this. I also remember a reply of Neuro saying that if you want to see his gear, check it in his profile at TDP


I haven't found it yet...looking for it


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2012)

candyman said:


> I remember that there is a thread like this. I also remember a reply of Neuro saying that if you want to see his gear, check it in his profile at TDP[/color]



My photo gear (the last two pics in the set are somewhat outdated).


----------



## stolpe (Jan 27, 2012)

I like this kind of threads, keep up the good work...

/ Stolpe


----------



## dstppy (Jan 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I remember that there is a thread like this. I also remember a reply of Neuro saying that if you want to see his gear, check it in his profile at TDP[/color]
> ...


Some are up to date though  How's the S100 treating you?


----------



## JR (Jan 27, 2012)

sheedoe said:


> Simple thread with photos of your gear. I'll start...



Holly cow sheedoe! I was going to show a pictures of my lenses sitting on a shelf, but looks kind of booring compared to you super neat setup! Is that the pelican case you are using with costomizable foam?

Jacques


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2012)

dstppy said:


> Some are up to date though  How's the S100 treating you?



Almost all are up to date...the open case filled with labeled gear has a couple of lenses that I subsequently sold (the 85mm f/1.8 and the 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS), and at the time I took it was pretty much all my gear...I have more cases, now.  

I quite like the S100 so far. IQ is very good (and JPGs are even better now that DxO has released the S100 module), and the camera handles very well.


----------



## sheedoe (Jan 27, 2012)

JR said:


> sheedoe said:
> 
> 
> > Simple thread with photos of your gear. I'll start...
> ...



Yup its with 3 layers of pick n pluck foam. To keep it neat, I keep the lens hoods and other accessories in a seperate bag.


----------



## JR (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok I just felt guilty not putting any pictures. Here are two taken with my iPhone:


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail.php?Case=1510
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/330237-REG/Pelican_1510_004_110_1514_Carry_On_1510.html (There are other places that sell this case too)

You should look into getting one of these to organize and project your camera gear. 

But get the covered dividers and cover the top foam piece with black fabric if you go that route.

There are also backpacks that would allow you to store and carry all of those lenses.


----------



## WillShootPhotos (Jan 27, 2012)

*Don't have all my kit with me but...*

...this is what I took along with me on the moto to shoot the USA Pro Cycling Challenge in Colorado last August. Kit has changed a bit since with the 70-200 upgraded to a mark II, 2.8 fe replaced by the 8-15 f/4, and the 1D3 has been sold to raise cash for the pending 1DX... Think I used all the gear except for the 100-400... or the TCs, come to think of it.

1D4, 5D2 gripped, 1D3, 300 2.8L IS, 100-400 4.5-5.6L IS, 70-200 2.8L IS, 24-105 4L IS, 17-40 4L, 15 2.8 fe, LB 3G, 580exII, 420?EX, Quantum battery, ContourHD GPS, all stuffed in a chest vest (well the 300 2.8 lived in the saddle bag of the moto).

Had a lot of fun with the contour hd cam, and did get a shot or two with the lensbaby, but nothing from the moto.


----------



## m3tek44 (Jan 27, 2012)

wow.,,,, so many nice gears!!! Wish I had $$$ to get them....


----------



## sheedoe (Jan 28, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> I have the Case Cruiser version of the Pelican 1514 so I can fit my 17" MacBook Pro in the lid and still carry the camera and laptop onto a plane. I haven't flown with it yet, so I'm not sure it will fit under the seat, but it will fit in the overhead bin.



dig the laptop lid...sweet!


----------



## hippoeater (Feb 9, 2012)

not as huge of a collection as some on here lol :/ I keep going back and forth on which lenses fit best in my lineup.


----------



## sheedoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Added some PCB Einsteins, vagabond minis and cyber commander:


----------

